# You & Your Dog



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

This is to post *one* picture of you and your dog. Your *favorite* picture of the two of you together. If you have more than one dog, you can post one pic per dog, but let's try to keep it to that limit so this thread doesn't become too cluttered

Here is mine. Me and my dog Cooper. This was from about 2 years ago. I love this picture because I was down at school, homesick, really sad and missed my boy. My mom drove down with Coopy in the car, and I was just so happy to see him and be comforted by him.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I've posted this before, but here's me and Kuma.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Second favorite picture: I love the look on his face!

"AWW MOM!"


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Old, but a favorite of Strauss and I 









You can't see my face, but it is indeed my legs she's sitting between:


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

You last two are breaking the rules 

I love that baby pic of Strauss inbetween your legs. SO CUTE.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

meggels said:


> You last two are breaking the rules
> 
> I love that baby pic of Strauss inbetween your legs. SO CUTE.



Rules? We don't need no stinking rules.....


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Cadence and I a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

lucidity. how old are you!?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Cute idea, but I don't really have great ones. They are better photographed on their own. Anyhow, me and Jonas:









(the only photos of us together are him licking my face. Can't get near that dog without it happening)

Me and Magpie:









And pretty much the only thing me and Jack and Smalls do together it seems:


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Rules? We don't need no stinking rules.....


But, but, but, but...rules make the world go round for control freaks like me!!!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

meggels said:


> lucidity. how old are you!?


Lol... I'm 24. -_-"" I know, I look really young. Haha.

@TWAB: I love the your pics! And goodness, you're so slim!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL I am quite tiny. 

I am kicking myself because I thought I didn't have any photos of Jack and I together (which I obviously need more of) and my boyfriend reminded me of this one, which save for my hair I love. Jack has the sweetest face:


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

This is me and Scrappy at the recent Bark For Life event that was held in town--It's the canine version of the Relay For Life. We raised money for cancer research!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

Bentley and I:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jod-dog said:


> This is me and Scrappy at the recent Bark For Life event that was held in town--It's the canine version of the Relay For Life. We raised money for cancer research!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


LOL I love that dog.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks! He's such a fun dog! He wore out long before the walk was over...and I had to carry him back part way! LOL


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

meggels said:


> You last two are breaking the rules
> 
> I love that baby pic of Strauss inbetween your legs. SO CUTE.


xeph wasnt breaking the rules ... the second picture is of her pup mirada


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Awesome pictures everyone. It made me realize I don't have any pictures of me and Bella  I'll have to get some next week when I go home.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

whoops.. double post


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

Not many of these, I'm usually the one behind the camera!

Juno is all but fast asleep here so not the greatest picture, but it'll do.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I didn't think I'd have more than like.. one. Guess I have a few! :-D


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

meggels said:


> You last two are breaking the rules
> 
> I love that baby pic of Strauss inbetween your legs. SO CUTE.


Xeph didn't break the rules... The second picture is of her new pup, Mirada. The first is of Strauss. 

Here's a picture of Frag and I. Unfortunately, none of Kitten and I.









eta; whoops, there goes my late posting again. Someone already covered the Xeph thing.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I've shared this one here before, too, but here it is again. Kit and me:


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Hm, lots of pics of Basil, pics of Basil and my boyfriend, but me and Basil? Not too many, lol! This is the best pic I could find. 










Just curious, but did you start this thread to see if people look like their dogs?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Yikes, I don't have too many! Here's 2 I found.  Yes, rule breaker, but they are prob. the only 2 pics that exist of the two of us, LOL. I need to get on that. He's much more photogenic than me.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

This thread gave me the inspiration to finally take a pic of Kimma and me. Not the greatest as I used my webcam (easier than the actual camera ), and my kitchen light is bright, and I'm gross looking... But Kimma is looking cute as usual


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Like Finkie_Mom, I never thought of taking a picture of me and Wally together.

So - tried coming up with one. 

Hard to get him to actually look at the camera with him near the desk (either wants to sleep on it or smell it) not to mention the monitor gets his attention (and it didn't help I had this thread up and he'd look at the dog on the monitor, so I ended up using the monitor in my favor - but he just had to try to get up on the dog on the screen...but anyway).

Plus, I'm camera shy (Wally, is not evidently).

But...here it is










And yes, I had the flash on. Wally just owns light. I think he sucks it from the environment to make himself look whiter - like it's his special power or something.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Wally looks SO cheerful, lol!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Wally looks SO cheerful, lol!


LOL yeah, he's a happy little fluff ball 

I think that's his perma-expression...unless he's hungry or training - then it's psycho dog scary look.

Or giving me that look like in my avatar (or sleep I guess)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Team Lazer Eyes


lol. best i could do. she didnt want to sit still


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

its not the best... but it'll do.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

One is just not enough. 





























Annnd, yes, I am asleep. And yes, she crawled up there like that herself. Boyfriend rushed for the camera, took the picture, and woke us both up with the flash. 

Forgive my disheveled appearance in the first and last picture--night time is not the time to worry about how I look. :S


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I so enjoyed putting a face to a name! And you're all soo young! 
Don't have any I can access except this one with Lucia and me on Mother's Day:


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Mitch and I from this weekend.


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

i look horrid in these pix but they are the only ones i have of me and 2 of the dogs lol...i should really get some pix of the dogs and me

me and jenna....for some reason i look angry haha









me and indica on mothers day..hair is every which way possible


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I loooooove seeing all of these pics!

Junos mom- You're not on HH too, are you?


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, this one has to be my favorite. It's from Halloween last year. I was a Bulbasaur, Dexter was a shark. Yes, I'm 23-years-old and still LOVE pokemon! 









And I'm going to cheat and post some extra. This one is too funny... Dex creeping behind me while I'm taking goofy webcam pictures.









And here's one of our first photos together:


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

All the pictures are just wonderful. It's lovely seeing the faces behind the names and dogs, lol. 

Entwine, that last picture of yours just takes the cake for me, that's so cute.

Jess that picture of Jess sneaking up into the picture is hilarious, the look on his face is like he's thinking: if I sit REAAAAAAALLLL still maybe she won't notice the 100 pound dog in the room. LOL


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I don't have my dog yet, so I get a reprieve, but poodleholic, I know what you mean, everyone here is SO YOUNG... I feel ancient, haha.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Lol! This was not an easy task! You should see all of the blooper shots I got! Hahaha! This was the best(and still not good) of about 60 pics! Lol!


----------



## Bones333 (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is Boone, my "lap dog" and I.


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

me and my doggie. I think the ONLY picture of me and Jazz. lol.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm not breaking the rules, baby Rocky and adult Rocky are two very different dogs.

baby Rocky in a rare moment of cuddling:











adult Rocky and me in the Sonoran desert:


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I have gone through every picture I can find and here is what I have.









Me and Kowalski sleeping when I was ill, I get bouts of being very cold dosn't matter how warm it is, nothing works, and Wally always senses when these little bouts are coming on.









My self and my dearly departed Deron.


----------



## Darkpaladin (May 28, 2010)

Here are some of me and Zeva


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I only have a picture of me and Cortex, none with either of the two boys. Guess I need to get the camera out and the DH behind it, for once!

Here we are, during a nice spring walk in the woods:









And here is what the two barbarians were doing while we were looking oh-so-peaceful:









It's fun to put a face on the people behind the dogs.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Karma and I.









I've posted this before, but it is the only one I have on the net. Fraggle nd I.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Tegan and I (no she didnt dig that hole lol)









Lily, a SDIT and I. 









Lily with Bliss in front and I









Cooper&Verdi SDIT's, Bliss and I









Bliss and I


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Locke said:


> Mitch and I from this weekend.


I love this pic! You guys look so great together! The hat compliments Mitch lol


----------



## LittleLebowski (May 19, 2008)

Nacho the Belgian Malinois and I camping 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

LittleLebowski said:


> Nacho the Belgian Malinois and I camping 2 weeks ago.


Tell your friends next time they should let you sleep in the tent. Sleeping on the road in front of a jeep is not a good idea, even with a big guard dog. LOL


----------



## LittleLebowski (May 19, 2008)

Nacho and I prefer just the ground


----------



## BloodhoundMomma (May 28, 2010)

The first one is my avatar, with my bloodhound Humphrey and I :]
The second is my Red Merle Aussie the day we brought him home, his name is Darwin.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Cherokee's not a lap dog but, one time he tried to sneak on


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Zim, I match your lazordog









And raise you some zombie eyes!









Me and Abba at our Petco adoptions









Me and foster pups, heavily edited because I'm addicted to softglow


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't have very many pictures of the boys and I. I really need to get some!

Here is Iorek and I on his first visit to the vet after we got him. Sorry you can't see my head, this was his profile picture at the clinic.










And, a picture of Brom and I on the first day he came home <3 (Iorek is in there too, he couldn't take his eyes off his new brother!)










It is so nice to see all of you with your pups!


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't have very many... these are all from last summer. Thanks for reminding me I need some of me and Jake and me and Buck!

Me and Jake:










Me and both boys:


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


>


Bahahahahahah!


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

My apologies for bringing back the snow...



















...oh what the heck, back when he was a wee little boy...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Razman said:


>


He's one powerful looking dude, but this photo captures him best IMO. So funny.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

These were taken Saturday before my daughter's graduation.


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't have very many pics of me and Tanner, and I have none of Buster! So here's the best I could do.

Tanner and I chillin on the futon upstairs.









My DH and the baby Buster during his first month with us.


----------



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

Here is my pom and i, i hate pics of me but i don't care about how i look as long as i have my little chessabell.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Chubby  .........and his brother Timmy


----------



## CodyNC (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's me and my crazy pup "Boo"....


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

CodyNC said:


>



Soooo cute! I love his eyes! 

I just realized I dont have ANY pics with me and Tucker or me and Ellie Mae! Im on a mission now...


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I lied.. found one! Not very good, but its of both of us! That works, right? Reminds me that I need to get out in the sun... I am white as a ghost! This was about a week ago, Tucker's first visit to the lake!! 









This one I think I have posted... it is of me and Ellie in matching PJs, about 2 years ago. She wasnt too pleased!


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

not the best quality as it was taken with my fella's phone, and i had just gotten home from work shortly before, but here's me and my samy-kins.











i'll post better ones once i get them, and hopefully with all my mutts.
=)


----------



## Khia (May 30, 2010)

^^^^
Awh! He looks like a big baby! 



CodyNC said:


> Here's me and my crazy pup "Boo"....


I'm in love with his blue eyes..He's too cute.


----------



## Nova (May 30, 2010)

Me annoying him... sleepy puppy!


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

This is the only pic I have of Tiberius and I...its a kinda blah pic of me..but Tiberius looks happy.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

harrise said:


>


I just want you to know how awesome this pic is, and I'm jealous! I wish that we had mountains here.


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ella and I hiking in San Diego ^_^


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Ella's face is the cutest!


----------



## kna (May 7, 2010)

harrise said:


>


What a sick picture!


----------



## lo0oree (Feb 16, 2010)

Rocky & I
(Sorry I don't have any good ones from my phone!)


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Holy hot women! And some pretty cute guys, too!

Anyway, here's mine:

With my Borzoi and a friend's dog:










Showing (we won):










Me and my husband at a picnic. My senior Borzoi is passed out on the ground, and I am holding the leash of a friend's Borzoi that I trained.










My senior again- she gives great kisses!










Me and my heart dog at lure coursing recently- he can still fly even though he's an old man!










Me trying to teach a Borzoi puppy (not mine) to lure course. It worked!










Me (center) slipping a hound at a lure trial










Me with my precious and beloved girl!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Beautiful pics, foyerhawk.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## GoWolfpack (Apr 27, 2010)

bigblackdogs said:


> me and my doggie. I think the ONLY picture of me and Jazz. lol.



That is a fantastic picture.


I have exactly three pictures of myself and Snow, all of which stink because they were taken inside at night with on-camera flash. I'm usually the one taking the pictures.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I know we already have a thread for photos of "just us," but I always like seeing the faces that belong with the dogs. We have some remarkably good looking posters on this forum!

This picture of Alvin and me was taken for use on a homemade greeting card. As you can see, Alvin is wearing his smiley face.










Celebrating the first anniversary of Alvin's Gotcha Day:










Halloween a couple of years ago:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know if I've mentioned it, but I love Alvin.


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

Great thread and great photos! I'll have to go through my pictures this weekend and see what I can find


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I don't know if I've mentioned it, but I love Alvin.


Awww, me too!

It's his sunny, cheerful nature, isn't it? Just draws you right in...


----------



## Sidhimelkel (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't have photos of myself taken that often, so this is the most recent (almost a year old).


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> Awww, me too!
> 
> It's his sunny, cheerful nature, isn't it? Just draws you right in...


 I have a thing for grumpy looking old guys, so I think it's transferring to dogs.


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

This picture is from back in January when we got Athena. She wouldn't sleep through the night, so it made for a week of pretty much no sleep. Apparently Athena and I fell asleep on the couch and the girlfriend got this pic of us when she got home from work.


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

This is the only picture I could find of me with both dogs. It kind of makes me wonder what else goes on around here while I'm sleeping...

(I will see if I can find/get a better one soon. I take more pictures than I'm in.)


----------



## UsmcWifeyAlli (Dec 6, 2009)

cute pics!


----------

